# DVDO Edge question



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi all, after installing my DVDO Edge I noticed I have lost the ability to use my vertical picture adjustment on my Sanyo PLV-Z5. This is a problem because the picture spills over the bottom of my screen with no way to correct it. If I adjust the zoom to compensate then the picture does not fill the screen horizontally. I have sent a email to DVDO about this and have not received a answer. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------

